# A.T. Hagan



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

Where's Alan? He last posted on March 5th. Hope everything is alright over that way.

Scott


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

planting time?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've noticed he's not been on, I just figured all this government stuff had him on another site or two, or planting. 

I hope he's just busy.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've seen him on another forum (about chickens LOL )


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, I didn't realize it had been that long since he posted. Hope he pops in soon - we need a new April Prep Journal thread.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Yea, I've seen him recently on the other (chicken) forum also


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

Did Alan bugout without telling us? Or maybe he's at his winter home in the Caribbean.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I guess it's time for an all out internet search party to make sure he's okay.
It's not like him to just vanish. (what other chicken forum, can you check?)

We miss him. 

Angie


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

He's over at the chicken site. He's been posting today! Now I feel like a stalker since I saw him at BYC and then saw this post.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

??So he's on the internet, but not checking in with us?? What is up with that?! Did someone insult him or something? Alan, come back...we miss you!!!!!! 

He is A.T.Hagan at BYC, too...shall we all have a stalk-a-thon, lol?!


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

belladulcinea said:


> He's over at the chicken site. He's been posting today!


That two-timing homesteader. The nerve!


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

What chicken site? And I too wish he would return here. I wonder what has kept him away.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Back Yard Chickens www.backyardchickens.com


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I sent an email saying we're missing him and hope he comes back, even if only on a little bit.

I'm hoping it's just this time of year and limited, focused time on-line for him.

Angie


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Bump!

Yes, Alan, I also miss your posts.

You always have something valuable to say.

Hope all is well with you and yours. 

stef


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

miss you Alan


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

Alan used to do the same posts on prepping over at Timebomb for a long long time but he all of a sudden just disappeared. Lo and behold he was over here. Now he is gone--maybe he just had burn out again and got on with his life elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Bruenor said:


> That two-timing homesteader. The nerve!


:grin: 

I'm not dead, I didn't run off with a teenage hottie, and this is not the Bug Out.

I'm taking a sabbatical from the board for a while. I'll be back eventually.

If you just gotta reach me my e-mail is [email protected]

Expect me when you see me.

.....Alan.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I hope it's not for very long. 

And thanks for posting your email. 

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I hope it's not for very long. As you can see, you are missed when you don't check in from time to time. Wishing you good gardening weather.

And thanks for posting your email. 

Angie


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

Glad to hear everythings ok Allan. I was afraid I'd missed the secret bug-out signal.

Scott


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Last post down here in S&EP.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I believe we all will rest a little easier now we know you are O.K. You had us worried here on HT. 

You and your post are certatinly missed as I think you can see by all the posters.

Stay well and refesh yourself. Some times too much of a good thing takes it's toll.

But...., please come back soon. NJ Rich :clap:


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I saw a post by A.T Hagan on backyard chickens as late as yesterday 10/26/10. So he's around, just not here.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I think he is just taking a step back from the S&P stuff. It can be negative to be in it. If you know what I mean.


----------

